# Pictures of Jessie and Zoey:)



## dannielle1421 (Mar 2, 2011)

My cuddle session with Jessie and Zoey!


----------



## dannielle1421 (Mar 2, 2011)

more of Zoey<3


----------



## dannielle1421 (Mar 2, 2011)

Last few of Zoey!


----------



## dannielle1421 (Mar 2, 2011)

Jessie


----------



## dannielle1421 (Mar 2, 2011)

More of Jessie<3


----------



## dannielle1421 (Mar 2, 2011)

Jessie again!


----------



## dannielle1421 (Mar 2, 2011)

Last one!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

They are both lovely! Zoey has such a sweet face & I love the last picture of Jessie - punky quills. 
Looks like cuddle time is enjoyed by all!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, they are both beautiful. Is Jessie a boy or girl? Looks like you're in love with them! Easy thing to do! XD


----------



## dannielle1421 (Mar 2, 2011)

@ PJM thank you
@ Rainy They are both girls, believe it or not Jessie gave birth to Zoey! I wanted a hedgie Zoeys color but no pet stores in my area had any, I found Jessie on sale at PJ pets and fell in love, I liked that she was an albino, 5 days later she gave birth on my couch to 2 babies, only Zoey survived though, which shocked me because everything that could go wrong did! I didn't know she was pregnant, neither did the pet store...shocker But now I'm so happy to have them both<3 And I got the color I wanted when Jessie had Zoey!


----------



## ALM (Jul 19, 2010)

Wow that's amazing! They are gorgeous for sure


----------

